#  Chat Ecke >   Wieso haben Kinder Angst vom Zahnarzt? >

## emil1

Hallo zusammen, 
brauche ein par Tipps. Haben eure Kinder auch Angst vorm Zahnarzt? Und wie geht ihr das an, wenn dann mal ein Zahnarzttermin ansteht? 
Ich habe mich jetzt mal umgeschaut und eine Praxis gefunden mit riesen Kinderspielzimmer mit Piratenschiff und allem drum und dran. Scheint eine spezielle Kinderzahnarztpraxis zu sein. 
Was haltet ihr davon? Denkt ihr das macht das ganze etwas schmackhafter? Kennt ihr Zahnarztpraxen die auch sowas haben?
Liebe Grüße

----------


## GüntherEmmerich

Hi emil1, 
hört sich gut an. Das lenkt die Kinder ab und leg den Fokus nicht auf die "schlimmen" Gedanken, die ein Kind hat. Ist bei meinem Sohnemann auch so gewesen. :-) 
MfG

----------


## Kluger

Finde ich super! Aber gleichzeitig denke ich, dass jedes Kind auch lernen muss seine Angst zu überwinden, oder noch besser, man versucht von Anfang an zu vermuitteln, dass keine Angst notwendig ist!

----------


## FoundingFather

Ich schätze die Angst vor dem Zahnarzt ist ein bisschen durch unsere Gesellschaft antrainiert. In Filme, der Werbung und Büchern sieht man öfter mal den Zahnarzt bei der Arbeit und das schmerzverzerrte Gesicht des Patienten. Auch wenn Eltern oder Verwandte erzählen, dass sie wieder beim Zahnarzt waren und wie sehr es wehgetan hat sorgt das für eine Einschüchterung.

----------


## Kultig

Ich denke fast, dass dieses Problem gar nicht unbedingt Zahnarztspezifisch ist. Das ist ja eher eine Konditionierungssache. Der Besuch wird eben mit Schmerzen bzw. unangenehmen Gefühlen verbunden. Da kann man den Kindern keinen Vorwurf machen. Du könntest für die Tapferkeit eine kleine Belohnung am Ende des Besuchs geben. Das hilft vielleicht für künftige Male

----------


## Medikuss

Ich denke da überträgt sich auch viel Haltung der Eltern, bzw. da gibt es ja auch allerlei popkulturelle und andere Referenzen, die da eine Angst erzeugen

----------


## MariaJu2003

Bei mir war es immer das surrende Geräusch der Bohrer. Diese Angst bin ich leider bis heute nicht los geworden.

----------


## LenchenRei89

Am besten wäre man macht mit Kindern ein paar mal einen Zahnarztbesuch wo nichts passiert. Also "pseudoartige" Behandlungen. Nachdem sie gemerkt haben das da nix schlimmes passiert sollten die nächsten richtigen Besuche entspannter ablaufen.

----------


## bula

Warum Kinder? Ich bin erwachsen und habe auch Angst vorm Zahnarzt :-)

----------


## Mirdan

Die Frage kann man nicht genau beantworten, vielleicht liegt es daran, dass sie es nicht genau verstehen und wenn du mich fragst, sollte man immer nach einem guten Zahnarzt suchen, der sich auch mit Kindern auskennt. 
Führer hatte ich auch immer Angst von dem Zahnarzt, aber von Zeit zurzeit verschwand die Angst und letztens suchte ich nach einer neuen Zahnarztpraxis und  habe ich mich dazu schlaugemacht, wobei ich ein tolles Angebot bei Dentprevent bekommen habe. 
Sie bieten echt gute Behandlungen an, die Preise sind auch Top und die Qualität ihrer Dienste ist auch Top. 
Daher falls jemand von euch nach einem Zahnarzt in Freiburg sucht, kann ich sie gerne nur weiterempfehlen. 
LG

----------


## St3n

Vielleicht weil es was neues für sie ist?

----------


## laserbär

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich ein Kind war und zum Zahnarzt gehen musste, da gab es im Warteraum immer Spiele, mit denen man sich ablenken konnte. Da Kinder mit Zahnärzten meistens Schmerzen und eine Art von unangenehmen Gefühl in Verbindung bringen ist es natürlich von Vorteil, wenn all das eben zum Beispiel durch ein Piratenschiff im Warteraum, wo sie spielen können überschattet wird. Der Zahnarzt, bei dem ich früher immer war hat den Kinder nach der Behandlung immer ein kleines Spielzeug geschenkt (also zum Beispiel ein Flummi, oder ein besonderer Radiergummi) geschenkt. So hatten die Kinder immer etwas, worauf sie sich freuen konnten.

----------


## dome4

Ich denke, dass es an der Erfahrung liegt. Viele Erwachsene haben auch Angst vor dem Zahnarzt und übertragen das auch auf die Kinder. Es gibt natürlich auch Zahnärzte, welche spezielle Wartezimmer für Kinder haben oder besonders Kinderzahnheilkunde anbieten. Ich denke, solche Ärzte können die Angst wieder verschwinden lassen.  :Zwinker:  
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?

----------

